# importing donor sperm



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was informed by an embryologist that Xytex (www.xytex.com)  have a 'sale on DS' at the moment - if anyone is thinking of importing from the USA.ESB's email is www.europeanspermbank.com if you want to import from Europe

Also that some PCT's are funding lesbian couples for IUI cycles now!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oooo... that interesting my PCT is but we would both have to be infertile.

do you happen to know how much the sperm is with them?


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

oohhhh that is interesting!! We are still waiting for our letter back from JR, no sign yet!!

Keen to hear prices as we looking at ESB! Good to compare prices!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

City and Hackney in London are one that has changed thier funding policy


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

I emailed Xytex to find out shipping costs and they quoted $800 shipping plus tank deposit of $1000 plus the cost of how ever many vials you have, prices for those are listed on the website.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some girls on this thread ( a while ago as they have their bubs now) posted as you can share the shipping costs with other people importing

L x


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi JJ

Ive heard the same thing my PCT but havent been able to get anything in writing yet.  Do you know if its definatley 100%?  Im hoping to have an IUI at homerton this month so fingers crossed i dont get an invoice eh    

Dawn


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Fingers crossed


----------

